# Как «обращаться» с пациентом



## vsg-good (26 Июн 2013)

Для больного, навещающего терапевта, существенным считается не совсем только самолечение, но и то, как специалист взаимодействует с больным вербально, через визуальный контакт, язык тела, мастерство слушать, считает врач Хорхе Фуэнтес из Института физиотерапии Альберты.

В собственной диссертации Фуэнтес объясняет то, как физиотерапевты имеют все шансы взаимодействовать с больными средством открытого общения, интенсивного слушания, визуального контакта, мимики, тона гласа. Это все играет актуальную роль в сокращении боли. В реальном рандомизированном управляемом изыскании были в первый раз выучены неспецифические причины физиотерапевтического исцеления.

В изыскании участвовали 117 больных с хронической надоевшей болью в спине и радикулитом, которые были разделены на 4 категории. Физиотерапевт избегал визуального контакта и открыто не вступал во взаимодействие с соучастниками из 1 категории, состоявшимися сеанс электролечения (ограниченное взаимодействие). Обращение с больным обошлось 5 минутками. 2-ая категория больных получала наверняка той же сеанс электротерапии, хотя физиотерапевт усиленно взаимодействовал с больными - присутствовал все 30 мин. сеанса с больным и при всем при этом вел с ним узкое вербальное и невербальное обращение. Больные из третьей категории получали ограниченное обращение с физиотерапевтом, только как скоро эксперт подключал агрегат для электролечения. Но самого излечения клиентам из данной категории не велось (сами больные про это не могли знать). Врач Фуэнтес именовал данную операцию «плацебо»-лечением. Больные из 4-ой категории возымели от медицинского работника столько-же внимания, какое количество и соучастники из 2-ой категории, хотя при всем при этом им выполнялось «плацебо»-лечение (о нежели подопытные не могли знать).

Врач Фуэнтес выявил, что больные, с которыми доктор более взаимодействовал в период сеанса и принял на вооружение, сказали о понижении интенсивности боли на 3 балла (по 10 бальной шкале). Кроме всего прочего у данных больных возрос болевой порог (проверено инструментально). Эти эффекты исследователь считает клинически означаемыми.

К изумлению научного работника, больные, с которыми физиотерапевт усиленно взаимодействовал в период «псевдо»-лечения, сказали о большем понижении интенсивности боли и повышении болевого порога, нежели больные из 1 категории (настоящее исцеление, ограниченное взаимодействие с медицинским работникам). Кратчайшие итоги были достигнуты у больных, которые получали «псевдо»-лечение и ограниченное взаимодействие с физиотерапевтом в период сеанса.


Исследователь сообщает о том, что очень существенно учесть неспецифические причины в излечении больных с надоевшей болью в спине, и вовсе не лишь проводить больному требуемые упражнения, но и верно разговаривать с ним, кроме того как вербально, но и не вербально.


----------

